# Good day with Kevin



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks for a great day of fly fishing Kevin.


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

..are you talking about KT? If so I know you had a great trip.


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

SeaDave:
1. Great Pics!
2. I really like your class ring, what year?
3. Do you have any pics of the device that you were standing in to cast, I am double knee replacement and am not as steady on the front of a boat as I was. That device really looks a benefit to me.


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

Who is Kevin?


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

Golden and Demeter: Yes, Kevin Townsend or better known as KT. Had a great time and he put me on lots of fish. I'm not the best at the double haul but he was patient, gave great advice and gave me ample shots at reds. I Will be booking again. 

Mark:
Class of '96
It was a good platform but unfortunately didn't take any pictures of it. There is a small stripping basket in the front of it in the shape of a V. Look at the pics on his website. Ktadventures.com. It may be better visible with some of his tarpon pics.


----------

